# quick little video from long island



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

hey guys, just a few clips I had laying on my phone... for some reason youtube kills the quality of all my vids. its boring and short but whatever haha


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Whats the music?


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

496 BB;1251379 said:


> Whats the music?


little band called The Maine


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Good band, I like them alot.


----------

